# Slayer Hilfe!!!! -  Eilt!!!!



## yetirider (2. Juli 2004)

Kann mir einer sagen, aus welchen Jahrgang der Rahmen ist, Federweg bzw. evtl Probleme mit den Gleitlagern.

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## yetirider (2. Juli 2004)

Link vergessen!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32508&item=5105619378&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicco (2. Juli 2004)

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher - sieht nach 2001/2002 aus, fahre selber den 2003 Model aber kenne ein der das gleiche Model fährt wie auf dem Foto abgebildet und er hat Ahnung davon  kannst vielleicht mit ihm über Email kontakt aufnehmen oder so   
Hier link zu seine IBC Email Adresse:  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=2219


----------



## chicco (2. Juli 2004)

Hmmmm...Geht nicht   

Dann so:

www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=2219


----------



## McDaniel (2. Juli 2004)

Tip von mir: Finger von lassen!

Warum? Da sind 100pro noch die Gleitlager drin, so wie das ausschaut und mit denen wird man einfach nicht glücklich!


----------



## Uraltbiker (2. Juli 2004)

Hi yetirider,

das ist ein 01/02er Jahrgang,definitiv mit Gleitlagern.

Die Industrielager gibt es ja erst seit 2003 beim Slayer.

Ich hatte mir damals auch den Rahmen angesehen,habe aber wegen
der Gleitlager Abstand genommen.


Gruß


Jens


----------



## lupomat (2. Juli 2004)

ein satz gleitlager kostet ca 18,-!! die halten dann bei viel fahren fast ein jahr......................


----------



## krankedbiker (2. Juli 2004)

es ist ein 02er Slayer. Der ist fast der selbe wie der 01er, nur etwas leichter. Die Lager sind aber noch die alten beschissenen Gleitlager vom 01er. Ich hatte auch das 2001er Modell und der Hinterbau war ständig am wackeln. Musste auch öffter die Lager wechseln. Ich würde es auch nicht unbedingt kaufen.


----------



## tomcon (3. Juli 2004)

krankedbiker schrieb:
			
		

> es ist ein 02er Slayer. Der ist fast der selbe wie der 01er, nur etwas leichter. Die Lager sind aber noch die alten beschissenen Gleitlager vom 01er. Ich hatte auch das 2001er Modell und der Hinterbau war ständig am wackeln. Musste auch öffter die Lager wechseln. Ich würde es auch nicht unbedingt kaufen.




...sind das nicht die gleichen Lager wie beim Element?

Bei meinem Element fahre ich ein und dieselben Lager über 4 Jahre und habe keine Probs!!!


----------



## krankedbiker (3. Juli 2004)

Ja, das sind genau die selben. Mein Fater hat auch ein Element. Nur der Unterschied ist, das Element hat 80mm Federweg, und das Slayer hat 125mm. Da wirken ganz andere Krafte. Mein Dad kann mit seinem Element so 3000km fahren bis die Lager hin sind. Was wiegst du denn. Bei meinem Slayer war das ganz schlimm. Aber ich bin auch etwas extremer mit dem Rad gefahren. In Bayern gibts nen Ladern der verkauft die Gleitlager alle einzeln sehr günstig, das ist ganz praktisch dann muss man nicht den teuren Satz kaufen.


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juli 2004)

ich würde den Rahmen mit Gleitlagern auch nicht kaufen (fahre von Rocky Instinct 99 mit Gleitlagern und ein Slayer 2003 mit Kugellagern)    Baujahr ist dabei eigentlich egal, da wie schon gesagt erst ab 2003 Slayers Kugellager haben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomcon (3. Juli 2004)

krankedbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das sind genau die selben. Mein Fater hat auch ein Element. Nur der Unterschied ist, das Element hat 80mm Federweg, und das Slayer hat 125mm. Da wirken ganz andere Krafte. Mein Dad kann mit seinem Element so 3000km fahren bis die Lager hin sind. Was wiegst du denn. Bei meinem Slayer war das ganz schlimm. Aber ich bin auch etwas extremer mit dem Rad gefahren. In Bayern gibts nen Ladern der verkauft die Gleitlager alle einzeln sehr günstig, das ist ganz praktisch dann muss man nicht den teuren Satz kaufen.



...also ich wiege ca. 77 kg und habe auch schon einen Alpencross ohne Lagerwechsel hinter mir. Das mit dem längeren Federweg leuchtet mir ein bzgl. der längeren Drehbewegungen der Lager ein. Die Belastung bleibt aber dennoch gleich.  Scheinbar ist die Erfahrung mit den Lagern beim Slayer aber Allgemeingut und somit realer als jede Theorie.

Beim Slayer ist doch aber auch das Lager unten an der Schwinge, bei der Radaufnahme ein Gleitlager oder? Gibt es da keine Probleme?

greetz


----------



## krankedbiker (3. Juli 2004)

ja das ist selbst bei den neuen 2004er noch ein Gleitlager, sogar bei den neuen Switchmodellen. Ich kann mir das nur so erklären das an dieser Stelle nur (geringe) Kräfte wirken. Aber meinem Dad ist an der Stelle bei senem Element schon die Senkschraube bei na Alpentour abgerissen. Der Rest ist zum Glück heile geblieben. 

Bei meinem Switch was ja auch die Gleitlager an der Innenlager-Stelle hat gab es bis jetzt noch keine Probleme.


----------



## krankedbiker (3. Juli 2004)

Oh Sorry, du meist wohl die hinteren Lager. die sind ab Modell 03 Kugellager. Bei den Älteren Gleitlager.


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juli 2004)

also bei meinem 2003 Slayer sind die Lager am "Schaltauge" gleitlager. Das waren aber auch die , bei denen ich nie Probleme hatte. Bei mir waren es einmal das Hauptlager und dann auch noch die Lager mmmhhhh wie heißt das Teil, an der Strebe wo normal die V-Brake dran ist.....oben. Die beiden haben immer mal wieder Probs gemacht...

Von der Geräuschkulisse her war allerdings der FOX Dämpfer mit den bescheuerten Lagerbuchsen an Nr. 1.


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juli 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3686312344

wie wäre es denn mit dem (is nich meiner!!    )


----------



## krankedbiker (3. Juli 2004)

hast recht, das sind ja auch noch Gleitlager. Ich finde aber die 03er Slayers farblich net so doll. das 03er Switch gefällt mir au net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (3. Juli 2004)

Im Vergleich mit dem Slayer 70 ist Meines doch ganz nett....   ...und nur für das "Flammendesign" nochmal 200Euronen mehr loszuwerden sehe ich nicht ein... 

Mir passt halt die Geo, das Ansprechverhalten und auch die Rahmenform is für mich optimal...


----------



## gromit (5. Juli 2004)

tomcon schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Slayer ist doch aber auch das Lager unten an der Schwinge, bei der Radaufnahme ein Gleitlager oder? Gibt es da keine Probleme?
> 
> greetz





      Hi zusammen,
      nun bin ich als Slayer interessierter etwas verunsichert.
      Da macht RM noch gross Werbung mit ihren deutschen Industrielagern, und 
      dann behalten die 2004 immer noch ein Gleitlager über ? 
      Wofür soll das bitte gut sein - weder die Ausrede "das wird eh nicht so stark belastet"
      noch "ein Industielager würde xx Gramm mehr wiegen" lasse ich hier gelten.
      Für solche Preise erwarte ich auch haltbare Qualität und keine Mogelpackung.
      Welches Lager ist das denn - das Lager direkt hinter dem Tretlager an
      der unteren Schwinge oder das Lager welches direkt über der Radaufnahme an der Strebe
      die zur Wippe geht sitzt ???
      Würde mich mal interessieren ob das Gleitlager bei jemandem mal Probleme gemacht hat...

      Greets,
      Gromit


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juli 2004)

wie bereits gesagt.....genau dieses Lager hatte (auch bei meinem Instinct 99 ) noch nie probs gemacht....    . Fakt ist auch...je weniger Bewegung des Lagers, desto besser sind Gleitlager geeignet. Für beide Lagerarten gibt es Einsatzfelder (des hat nichts mit Billig oder Teuer zu tun).  Für mich gab es den Ausschlag ein Slayer zu kaufen >> 

1. Umstieg auf Kugellager
2. Geomentrie "vorne höher"
3. Besseres Ansprechverhalten und
4. der "günstige" Preis (neu 1300Euro vor einem Jahr)

BTW:  Auch die Originalgleitlager beim Rocky sind TEUER!!


----------



## tomcon (5. Juli 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> wie bereits gesagt.....genau dieses Lager hatte (auch bei meinem Instinct 99 ) noch nie probs gemacht....    . Fakt ist auch...je weniger Bewegung des Lagers, desto besser sind Gleitlager geeignet. Für beide Lagerarten gibt es Einsatzfelder (des hat nichts mit Billig oder Teuer zu tun).  Für mich gab es den Ausschlag ein Slayer zu kaufen >>
> 
> 1. Umstieg auf Kugellager
> 2. Geomentrie "vorne höher"
> ...



...aber Gromit hat schon recht: warum ist dort nicht auch umgerüstet worden?

Ich habe mir jetzt ein Slayer 70 bestellt, obwohl ich auch nicht verstehe, warum dort immer noch ein Gleitlager drin ist. Dies gilt gerade in Bezug auf wartungarm oder nicht. Allerdings denke ich mir, das bei einer Schwingenänderung in Industrielager am Ausfallendelager ein einfacher Schwingentausch möglcih sein wird.

Wie oft tauscht ihr denn das Gleitlager aus?

greetz


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juli 2004)

es könnte sein, dass hier die Lagerung (da ein Gleitlager eine größere Auflagefläche hat und diese Lagerstelle wenig Drehbewegung macht, tatsächlich diese Lagerart Sinn macht...Eine Änderung auf Kugellager hätte da sicher nicht viel gekostet....)

und ausgetauscht habe ich bisher nichts (habe blos immer wieder mal Ärger mit den Dämpferaugen an meinem FOX Dämpfer...da hat sich leider immer noch nichts (im vergleich zum FOX Dämpfer meines Instinct) geändert.)  

Viel mehr hat mich genervt, dass die Schwinge eine Fehlkonstruktion war. (Bohrung in der Schwinge und an der Stelle gebrochen)

Aus meiner Sicht gibt es Rahmen, die für weniger Geld das gleiche Bieten. Wenn ich das Teil nicht wirklich günstiger bekommen hätte (mit gleichem "Image") wäre ich der Marke untreu geworden...


----------



## tomcon (5. Juli 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> es könnte sein, dass hier die Lagerung (da ein Gleitlager eine größere Auflagefläche hat und diese Lagerstelle wenig Drehbewegung macht, tatsächlich diese Lagerart Sinn macht...Eine Änderung auf Kugellager hätte da sicher nicht viel gekostet....)
> 
> und ausgetauscht habe ich bisher nichts (habe blos immer wieder mal Ärger mit den Dämpferaugen an meinem FOX Dämpfer...da hat sich leider immer noch nichts (im vergleich zum FOX Dämpfer meines Instinct) geändert.)
> 
> ...



...ich bin bisher immer Überzeugungstäter in Sachen Rocky Mountain gewesen, aber die Comments bzgl. der Schwinge fangen an mir Sorgen zu machen. Ich hoffe das RM bei den 2004er Modellen ein wenig nachgebessert hat.

Also bei dem Haupschwingenlager treten sicher die stärksten Kräfte auf, von daher kann ich mir den Verbleib eines gleitlagers nicht erklären.

Das mit den Dämpferaugen scheint auch so ein Thema zu sein. Kann ich echt nicht verstehen. Im Gabelbereich ist Fox so hochpreisig wie kaum ein anderes Produkt und erhebt auch den absoluten Qualitätsanspruch. Bei den Dämpfer fehlts dann....unverständlich.

greetz


----------



## Phil Claus (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo TomCom,

in 2004 hat kein Hauptschwingenlager unserer Rahmen mehr ein Gleitlager.


----------



## gromit (6. Juli 2004)

Hi phil !
Nur zur Sicherheit damit ich "Schnelldenker" das auch richtig verstehe - 
es gibt **kein** Gleitlager mehr am Slayer 2004, richtig ?
Oder bezieht sich die Aussage nur auf das (Haupt-?) Schwingenlager hinter dem Tretlager ?

Gruss,
Gromit.........


----------



## Phil Claus (6. Juli 2004)

Hi Gromit,

die Verbindung von der Dämpferstrebe zur Kettenstrebe wird wegen der höheren Steifigkeit immer ein Gleitlager sein. An dieser Stelle ist sehr wenig Bewegung und genau an diesem Punkt wird eine höhere Seitensteifigkeit benötigt, deshalb ist das Gleitlager an dieser Stelle die wesentlich bessere Option als ein Industrielager, auch am 2004 Slayer.


----------



## gromit (7. Juli 2004)

Danke für die Anwort Phil,
wenn dem so ist und das Gleitlager aufgrund der wenigen 
Drehbewegungen aun dieser Stelle recht lange hält, dann
beruhigt mich das. Was die Lager angeht wurde zwischen 
Jahrgang 2003 und 2004 doch nichts mehr geändert, ist das richtig ?

So long,
Gromit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (7. Juli 2004)

Hi Gromit, 

wenn sich Deine Frage auf das spezifische im letzten Posting genannte Gleitlager besitzt, ja, es ist in 2004 gleich zu den im 2003 verwandten.


----------



## krankedbiker (8. Juli 2004)

schönes Slayer bei ebay


----------

